# tecumseh 5hp motor



## ink323 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello everone im new at this so please bare with me. I have a yard machines snow blower with a tecumseh 5hp engine that wont stay started.I have to prime it several times and put the choke on for it to stay on for a short time. model# 31b611d352. Can someone please help


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chances are the fuel passageways, such as the main jet are clogged up with gum/shellac. If you left fuel in it without a best-effort preservative, such as Sta-Bil or Fresh-Start and it sat since last season with the gas in it, then the carb. is gummed up. There are no guarantees with gasoline. It's a refined product and breaks down into a gummy, sticky shellac that impedes fuel flow.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

As Paul stated the carb more than likely needs a cleaning. Are you comfortable performing this.
Dean


----------



## ink323 (Dec 19, 2008)

*tecumseh*

yes how do i do it


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

First stop fuel flow into the carburator, this can be done by shutting off fuel valve if equipped or by pinching the fuel line. There will be some fuel in the float bowl so get a tin can or similar container to drain fuel into. Loosen the bowl nut and allow fuel to drain. This bowl nut (jet) has two small orifices these need to be clear. One of the holes is very tiny twords the end of nut the other is down a little further, this one goes through the jet. Use a use a wire from a twist tie or a small needle to clean the orifices, be careful NOT to enlarge the orifices especially the smallest one. Clean with carb cleaner and comperssed air (if available). This is a start, if this does not solve problem then the entire carb needs to be removed and cleaned. Also check the primer hose at the carb, the hose is pron to deteriorating at this connection. I regularly use Sea Foam in the fuel, this helps eliminate problems. Keep us posted on your progress.
Dean


----------



## ink323 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys i just cleaned out the jet and it now works. thanks alot


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear.
Dean


----------



## ink323 (Dec 19, 2008)

*back fireing*

sorry guys but i ran the thing for a while and now its back fireing. does that mean i have to clean the entire carb and if so how


----------



## river (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there,
You probably now need to set the needle valve on your carburator. You might be running a bit too rich. You will find posts on forum on how to properly adjust the fuel/air mixture. 
Good luck


----------



## Elmo31 (Dec 12, 2008)

It is impossible to have fuel clean without filling through a fine screened funnel, such as "Mr. Funnel" I have seen spiders dirt and water screened out of fuel that I thought was CLEAN.....That funnel is the best 12 bucks I spent....Good luck.....


----------

